# Electric Planer Project Question



## EdsCustomWoodCrafts (Sep 21, 2014)

So I want to reduce the thickness of a piece of stock from 3/4" to 5/8" using only a electric hand planer.. the reason I'm asking the question is because the piece of stock is wider than my 3 1/2" planer blade..

I have tried using a fence but the motor housing comes out too far from the blade position to keep the electric handplane straight so I can do another pass

Any suggestions, I am saving for a planer but have to wait for it

Any suggestions would greatly be appreciated


----------



## Kirk650 (May 8, 2016)

I've had an electric hand planer for years, and I've used it for wood removal when a lot of wood needed to be removed. I don't think I'd use it to try to do what you want to do, if you want any amount of precision. A couple of hand planes, well sharpened and well used, would be my choice for the job if I didn't have a 12 inch planer. You can get a Ryobi pretty cheap, and HF has one also (I think). Or, find a friend with one. If you are in central Texas, come on over to my workshop.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

I agree with kirk gonna be really hard to plane a board down like that with a hand plane and get a nice even thickness.if the board is only about twice as wide as your planer you can try planing one side then plane the other side and sand it out as best as possible,but not ideal.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

I also have a thicknesser available for you to use.
I would be pleased with a visit from other LJs as Degoose is the only LJ visitor I get.
That way we could do the planing work and I could show you "my polishing Box made after seeing your post of the Glue Caddy incidently the thicknesser sits on top of it.
Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

I think a good lumber jocks buddy would offer to pay for a flight over rob-lol.and a cold beer of course!


----------



## EdsCustomWoodCrafts (Sep 21, 2014)

> I also have a thicknesser available for you to use.
> I would be pleased with a visit from other LJs as Degoose is the only LJ visitor I get.
> That way we could do the planing work and I could show you "my polishing Box made after seeing your post of the Glue Caddy incidently the thicknesser sits on top of it.
> Hope to hear from you soon.
> ...


Thanks for the offer but your probably too far away.. judging by your pics your somewhere sunny, where as I am located in MASSACHUSETTS


----------



## EdsCustomWoodCrafts (Sep 21, 2014)

> I think a good lumber jocks buddy would offer to pay for a flight over rob-lol.and a cold beer of course!
> 
> - pottz


Lol


----------



## EdsCustomWoodCrafts (Sep 21, 2014)

> I ve had an electric hand planer for years, and I ve used it for wood removal when a lot of wood needed to be removed. I don t think I d use it to try to do what you want to do, if you want any amount of precision. A couple of hand planes, well sharpened and well used, would be my choice for the job if I didn t have a 12 inch planer. You can get a Ryobi pretty cheap, and HF has one also (I think). Or, find a friend with one. If you are in central Texas, come on over to my workshop.
> 
> - Kirk650





> I ve had an electric hand planer for years, and I ve used it for wood removal when a lot of wood needed to be removed. I don t think I d use it to try to do what you want to do, if you want any amount of precision. A couple of hand planes, well sharpened and well used, would be my choice for the job if I didn t have a 12 inch planer. You can get a Ryobi pretty cheap, and HF has one also (I think). Or, find a friend with one. If you are in central Texas, come on over to my workshop.
> 
> - Kirk650


That would one hell of a road trip as I live MASSACHUSETTS thanks for the offer


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

I've had good luck taking a piece or so of wood that I don't have the right stuff for to a cabinet shop. Most of the time they will do it for nothing, but I always give them a $10 or $20 tip depending on what the did.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

ed I think the reason robs not responded yet is because hes checking on air fights-lol.


----------



## Kirk650 (May 8, 2016)

From a Texas point of view, Massachusetts is just part of far northeast Texas. Still a long drive though.

Ok…let's get serious…the hand planer you have isn't ideal for the job, but maybe if you turned down the depth of cut setting to the absolute minimum you might be able to nibble off enough wood slowly to do what you want. Call it a version of measure twice and cut once. Just don't expect precision or perfection from doing it that way. If it's your only option, and you don't mind messing up some wood, give it a try.

I'd use a straight edge to lay out cut lanes about 1/4 inch narrower than your hand planer blades. Then cut slowly and carefully down each lane with minimum wood removal. It might actually work. Then take a ROS to it. Try a test board first to refine your technique.

I'd like to hear how it worked out.


----------

